# yeast confusion



## deadhead (Feb 7, 2010)

can you use bakers yeast from the grocery store to make mead? wine? or does it have to be a brewers yeast?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe the answer is NO!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

You absolutely can! It doesnt have a high abv tolerance though (around 10.5 abv I think) so if your starting sg is too high youll end with a sweet wine. Use the normal dry active yeast and not the bread machine or rapid rise.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 7, 2010)

Wade, I did not know that, good info to have. I suppose it would work well on wines in the style of Island Mist or Orchard Breezin.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

Look at Joe's Ancinet Orange Mead recipe. I also usebakers yeast to ferment things for other purposes!!!!!!


----------



## deadhead (Feb 7, 2010)

thanx for clearin that up guys that cleared up alot of confusion i had about the whole yeast thing. is there anywhere i can go to purchase more suitable yeast besides a specialty shop or internet?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

Not really that I know of but I dont live near you and everyplace is different, why are you against buying fom any of these places?


----------



## deadhead (Feb 7, 2010)

i dont have anything against them i just dont have a card to buy online and there are no specialty shops within an acceptable distance of me otherwise id spend all my time and money at them hehe


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You absolutely can! It doesnt have a high abv tolerance though (around 10.5 abv I think) so if your starting sg is too high youll end with a sweet wine. Use the normal dry active yeast and not the bread machine or rapid rise.


OK. Now Wade is right. But, Wine yeast will be better if you can get it. I have attached a URL that I sent in PDF form all about Wine Yeast.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3554


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

You dont need a credit card to buy from most places Go to http://finevinewines.com/ and just select the pay by money order or check. I have done this when my Debit card was lost once.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 7, 2010)

brilliant thats just what i needed thanx a million!!!


----------



## deadhead (Feb 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You dont need a credit card to buy from most places Go to http://finevinewines.com/ and just select the pay by money order or check. I have done this when my Debit card was lost once.



FINALLY! a place i dont need a bank account for thank u.


----------



## Torch404 (Feb 7, 2010)

You may want to check out natural food stores. There are no home brew shops here, last one went out of business before I even went in. There is a couple of co-op natural/healthfood-ish stores that both have little brewing section. They mostly focus on beer so I can't find a lot of stuff like fining agents and acid blend, but they do carry a couple strains of wine yeast both and they do have citric acid etc.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 7, 2010)

Look for Health Food stores or Food Coops in your area....a good percentage of them in my area sell brewing supplies and have yeasts.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 7, 2010)

Good info guys, thats what I love about forums, theres always someone out there to help you. The less you have to buy online the less you have to pay for shipping! Get what you can locally but also look at the prices as these little places sometimes charge more to buy there then it would to buy everything even with the shipping.


----------



## Luc (Feb 8, 2010)

deadhead said:


> can you use bakers yeast from the grocery store to make mead? wine? or does it have to be a brewers yeast?



You certainly can.
I have several recipes on my web-log that are made with bakers yeast like this one:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/12/sinterklaaswijn-santa-claus-wine.html

I had bakers yeasts going up to 12% and these are no exceptions.

There are indeed a few differences between using bakers yeast and wine yeast but they are not so dramatic as you would think.

There are a lot of horror stories around about winemaking with bakers yeast. However if you practice normal winemaking techniques you will have nothing to worry about.

Luc


----------



## deadhead (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG i dont know what id do without this forum! there'd be alot of wasted fruit thats for sure i cant thank you guyz enough and your friendliness is unequaled! cheers!


----------

